# MMO' nicht schwingenn sondern Ballern



## legacyofart (11. Mai 2009)

Heyho

Angefangen mit mmos hab ich durch Kumpels und zwar : Star Wars Galaxies, was bevor es kaputt gepatched wurde, ein super Spiel war.. dann gings weiter mit WoW, bis zu Warhammer:online.. 

Seit einiger Zeit zock ich allerdings nurnoch egoshooter und RTS.. weil mir dieses keulenschwingen irgendwie langweilt.. 

Ich suche also: Ein gutes MMO, das in er Zukunft spielt.. bzw mit schusswaffen etc (von mir aus auch laser xD) Oder irgendwas mit Samurei.. ninja..stuff 

halt nur nicht so dieser langweilige mittelalterkrahm.. obwohl ja Drakensang eig auch ganz gut werden soll, aber das habe ich schon dauern von spielen gehört..


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2009)

Bist leider etwas spät, Tabula Rasa wurd abgeschaltet.

Hast du dir schon Runes of Magic angeschaut?


----------



## legacyofart (11. Mai 2009)

MHh ne, hört sich aber auch irgendwie so magie mäßig an :>


----------



## Biosman (12. Mai 2009)

Über AO ? AOWiki

Ich könnte dir das hier empfehlen wenn du denn "Standart" kram nicht mehr sehen kannst. Spiele das Game schon seit ca. 2002 also viele jahre nun.

Könnte natürlich viel erzählen aber ich denke man sollte sich immer selber ein Bild von der sache machen! Das Spiel kannst du sogar Kostenlos testen als "froob" also ein Account ohne addons.

Die story spielt in der Zukunft und ist ein Science Fiction Online Rollenspiel.

Hier nochmal ein Link für einzel Informationen:

Hauptseite ? AOWiki


----------



## legacyofart (12. Mai 2009)

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus AO.. sagmal diese "Mech-Walker" kann man die selber baun und steuern? Mir fällt auf das so ziemlich alles als Wolf / hund rumrennen o0


----------



## Biosman (12. Mai 2009)

Selber bauen nicht nein, dies ist eher als fahrzeug fürs schlachtfeld gedacht. Du sitzt oben drinne und Steuerst das "gerät".

Als Wolf rennen einige rum weil man dadruch schneller ist und auch andere Boni wie Add dmg bekommt. Zudem können sich Adv´s (eine Prof in ao) in verschiedene "Tiere" verwandeln.

Du musst wissen AO ist ein sehr komplexes Spiel! Falls du ernsthaft daran denkst anzufangen und auch dabei zu bleiben kannst du dich gerne bei mir Via PN melden und ich werde dir ig helfen.


----------



## legacyofart (12. Mai 2009)

okay super ich meld mich falles es was wird, ich werde mir aber auchnochmal eve online ankuckn


----------



## joraku (12. Mai 2009)

Habe jetzt leider keinen Link für dich, aber ich habe von einem kostenlosen Ego Shooter gehört, der bald rauskommen soll.
Ich glaube das Spiel heißt Parabellum oder so ähnlich. 
Dort hat man verschiedene Möglichkeiten, Level, Erfahrung etc.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Wie wärsn mit Matrix Online??????


----------



## legacyofart (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Joraku, ich habe aber nen MMO gesucht..  trotzdem danke obwohl ich xD die meisten (eiga alle)Kostenlosen EGOshooter ******** finde^^

Matrix Online? Hat das Zukunft ich kucks mir mal an..

#Matrix online kann man gleichmal streichen xD ist auch nicht so toll , haste es mal selber gespielt oder warum haste es vorgeschlagen?

There are still some people around of the hardcore group that play the game since beta (like myself) but the game is slowly dieing to be honest.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Hey Joraku, ich habe aber nen MMO gesucht..  trotzdem danke obwohl ich xD die meisten (eiga alle)Kostenlosen EGOshooter ******** finde^^
> 
> Matrix Online? Hat das Zukunft ich kucks mir mal an..
> 
> ...


Mh weil ichs cool find nur ma kurz bei meim bruder reingeschaut xDDDD


----------

